# Fiancee is a single mom



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Fiancee is a single mom and no one to care for her school age child. 
Would she have to travel without the child for the required 90 day stay during which marriage would take place?
Thanks.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

It depends. There are single mothers and there are single mothers 
1, Iff married when got the child, then the husband NORMALY need to sign even if he isnt the biological father. 
2. Not married but father is known. I dont know. 
3. Not married, no fatther at the birth certificate. Then I suppouse the mother can decide herself.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Presume you are talking about bringing a fiance into the US and to marry within that 90 days. Then, adjust to spouse visa.
Read the following below with regard to what to do about children:








Visas for Fiancé(e)s of U.S. Citizens


If you are a U.S. citizen who wants to bring your foreign fiancé(e) to the United States in order to get married, you will need to file a Form I-129F, Petition For Alien Fiancé(



www.uscis.gov


----------



## breematapro (Oct 15, 2021)

Danward said:


> Fiancee is a single mom and no one to care for her school age child.
> Would she have to travel without the child for the required 90 day stay during which marriage would take place?
> Thanks.


I will like to know the right reply to this


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Danward said:


> Fiancee is a single mom and no one to care for her school age child.
> Would she have to travel without the child for the required 90 day stay during which marriage would take place?
> Thanks.


That's a question for US Immigration, its very tough to get a child out if the country and I don't see that happening.

I had such a hard time trying to take my legally adopted kids out that I retired here.

But it'll probably come down to both Philippine and US Immigration, I wish you well.


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

Your fiance would apply for a K1 visa. The child would attend the interview and travel to the US as a K2 with the fiance. (I have been through this process).


----------

